# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Υπόλοιπα >  Επισκευη boiler ηλιακου

## @Vagelis@

Κυριοι καλησπερα.

αλλη μια ζημια προστεθηκε στο δυναμικο μας.

Κατανοω οτι ειναι πολυ δυσκολη υποθεση, αλλα ειπα να ρωτησω
αν υπαρχει τροπος να επισκευαστει τρυπα σε boiler ηλιακου.

το υλικο ειναι χαλυβας, με εσωτερικη επισμαλτωση, πανακριβη (για μενα) αγορα 
πριν 7 χρονια και προυποθεσεις εγγυησης δεν πληρουνται.

εχει αποδεδειγμενα τρυπησει σε τουλαχιστον ενα σημειο, προσβασιμο σχετικα ευκολα και τρεχει.

το θεμα δεν ειναι απλα να γινει ενα γεμισμα της τρυπιτσας στο χαλυβα, αλλά μηπως παρουσιαστουν 
άλλα θεματα μετα, λογω του οτι το σημειο που θα κολληθει και δε θα εχει εσωτερικα επισμαλτωση,
βγαλει χειροτερη σκουρια ή ηλεκτρολυση κτλ ?

ευχαριστω.

----------


## vasilllis

Εφοσον δεν μπορει να γινει γαλβανισμα,επισταλτωση δεν μπορεις να κανεις τιποτα.Το κολλας και κραταει οσο καιρο κραταει..

----------

@Vagelis@ (25-06-20)

----------


## aktis

Αν ο ηλιακός ήταν καλής ποιότητας ( με μεγάλα πάχη στο λέβητα και καλή επισμάλτωση ) μήπως δεν άλλαζες τακτικά την ανοδική προστασία ; Αν μπορείς να το επισκευάσεις τοπικά , φτιάχτο και οσο αντέξει πάλι . Απλά τώρα μετά την επιδιόρθωση δεν θα μπορείς να πίνεις ζεστό νερό από τον θερμοσίφωνα ... αλλά πόσοι κάνουν τσάι με νερό του θερμοσίφωνα ;

----------

@Vagelis@ (25-06-20)

----------


## @Vagelis@

παιδια, ευχαριστω για το χρονο σας.

ΑΝ το ''καλης ποιοτητας'' ταυτιζεται με το ''πανακριβος'', τοτε ηταν ''κορυφαιας'' ποιοτητας... 1532€ πριν 7 χρονια.
το ανοδιο αλλαζεται καθε χρονο το φθηνοπωρο και καθε φορα ειναι κομμενο και πεσμενο στον πατο του καζανιου,
δλδ μιλαμε για ανεπαρκεια στην ποιοτητα του ανοδιου ΚΑΙ για πολυ σκληρο νερο.

ποτέ δεν καταναλωσα νερο ως ποσιμο απο το μποϊλερ.

θα δω... υπαρχει και η σκεψη για καποιου ειδους κολλα που ειναι καταλληλη για συνεχη επαφη με νερο και θερμοκρασιες εως 200c
https://www.aquarium-munster.com/en/...orca-construct
https://www.isomat.gr/product/domosil-pool

----------


## mikemtb73

Το isomat μην το βαλεις θα χάσεις το χρόνο σου. Το πρωτο μοιάζει πολλα υποσχομενο

Στάλθηκε από το FIG-LX1 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------

@Vagelis@ (26-06-20)

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Έστω και υποθέσουμε την εύρεση μιας πολύ καλής κόλλας , πρόκειται πιθανά για μπόιλερ που θα ανοίγει εκ νέου τρύπες αλλού .
Όταν ήμουν μικρός και ρουφούσα μύξες , στο πατρικό μου είχαμε *και έχουμε ακόμη* ηλιακό Inox της Maltezos.
Στην ενδιάμεση ηλικία είχα κάνει το λάθος να πάρω ηλιακό με επισμάλτωση για το δικό μου σπίτι και τον πέταξα στα 3-4 χρόνια .
Τώρα εδώ και 15 χρόνια έχω και πάλι της Maltezos inox . Ποτέ δεν έχω αλλάξει ανόδια . 
Η αξία του ηλιακού του πατρικού ήταν 500.000 δραχμές αν θυμάμαι καλά , και η αξία του νέου ηλιακού στο δικό μου σπίτι 900 Ε.



> ΑΝ το ''καλης ποιοτητας'' ταυτιζεται με το ''πανακριβος'', τοτε ηταν ''κορυφαιας'' ποιοτητας... 1532€ πριν 7 χρονια.


βγάλτε συμπεράσματα όπου εγώ με την ίδια αξία (εκτός του επισμαλτωμένου και καταραμένου ηλιακού που πήρα ενδιάμεσα ) έχω 2 ηλιακούς στα πενταπλάσια χρόνια και για τους 2 ηλιακούς της Maltezos . 

Ήρθαν αργότερα κάποια γαλαζοβράκια και είπαν ότι οι Inox ηλιακοί είναι προς "κατάργηση" . Μπήκατε ? :Wink:  (κάπως ίδια περίπτωση με τα πλυντήρια ρούχων που πριν υπήρχαν κάδοι inox και αργότερα κάποια γαλαζοβράκια τα κατήργησαν και βάλανε επισμαλτωμένους η πλαστικούς κάδους μιας χρήσης) . Όπως στρώνεις έτσι θα κοιμάσαι.

----------


## p270

Αλήθεια τι μάρκα είναι ο ηλιακός για να τον έχουμε στην blacklist

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Αλήθεια τι μάρκα είναι ο ηλιακός για να τον έχουμε στην blacklist


Είναι λάθος σκέψη αυτή , διότι και η Maltezos βγάζει επισμαλτωμένα μποιλερ (δεν τίθεται θέμα μάρκας και ούτε βγάζω "Άγιο" τον Μαλτέζο ) ελπίζω να έγινα απόλυτα κατανοητός . Με άνεση μόνο μπορώ να πω ότι μάρκες που δεν προσφέρουν με τίποτα την εναλλακτική του inox είναι για πλήρη περιφρόνηση.

----------


## @Vagelis@

> Αλήθεια τι μάρκα είναι ο ηλιακός για να τον έχουμε στην blacklist


χθες ετοιμαζομουν να γραψω ενα πραγματικο γεγονος για Μαλτεζο μολις 18 μηνων, 
αλλά λεω αφου ειναι λαθος να κρινεις μια ολοκληρη μαρκα απο ενα εστω και επαναλαμβανομενο γεγονος, ας μην το αναφερω.




> Είναι λάθος σκέψη αυτή , διότι και η Maltezos βγάζει επισμαλτωμένα μποιλερ (δεν τίθεται θέμα μάρκας και ούτε βγάζω "Άγιο" τον Μαλτέζο ) ελπίζω να έγινα απόλυτα κατανοητός . Με άνεση μόνο μπορώ να πω ότι μάρκες που δεν προσφέρουν με τίποτα την εναλλακτική του inox είναι για πλήρη περιφρόνηση.


συμφωνω, κι εγω της ιδιας λογικης ειμαι.

για την Ιστορια, ο ηλιακος μου ειναι της Calpak 160lt τριπλης με λαμπες κενου.
η αποδοση του ειναι φανταστικη, σε σημειο που τον σκεπαζω μερικως γιατι δεν αντεχεται.
το θερμοδοχειο του με αφησε, αλλά δε θα τσουβαλιασω ετσι απλα την εταιρια
ξεροντας οτι εχω πολυ σκληρο νερο και βαζοντας μεσα και την πιθανη αστοχια υλικου.
αντιθετως θα της προσαψω το γεγονος οτι η αντισταση πωλειται μαζι με τη σερπαντινα
και το κοστος φτανει κοντα στα 200€...
δλδ για μια αντισταση των 15-20€, να αλλαζω καθε φορα και τη σερπαντινα...
πολυ κακο αυτο.

εδω να αναφερω οτι σε επικοινωνια με εταιρια που δινει μποϊλερ τριπλης (εισαγωγη απο Σκόπια νομιζω),
ετσι για να παρω μια γευση του τι παιζει, περα απο τις πολυ ομορφες διαφημισεις,
μου απαντησε γραπτως οτι δεν μπορουν να μου δωσουν εγγυηση καλης λειτουργιας
λογω των συλλεκτων κενου που εχω και της υπερβολικης αποδοσης τους.

ενδεικτικα δειτε πρωτο σερβις

πρωτο σερβις.jpg

----------


## vasilllis

οποτε 7(χρονια) συντηρησεις *100=700€ και 1532 €+100??? εγκατάσταση παμε στα 2332€  σε 7 χρόνια.αραγε ενας 80λτ στο παταρι σε 7 χρονια ποσο ρευμα να ειχε καψει;

ΥΓ.
1.Απο οτι καταλαβα ειναι τριπλής ενέργειας.ανοδιο το καλοριφερ εχει;
2.εφοαον εχεις σκληρο νερο υπαρχουν ανοδια καλύτερης ποιότητας εξωτερικης χρησης .

----------


## @Vagelis@

καταρχας, παταρι δεν παιζει και ειμαι καθετος υπερ του ηλιακου, 
εναντι στην καταναλωση ρευματος απο 4 μελη οικογενεια με 4 ενηλικα ατομα με ολες τις αναγκες τους.

το κοστος συντηρησης, με τιποτα δε φτανει τα 100€ που λες.
φλαντζα, ανοδιο, καθαρισμος (προσωπικη εργασια) κτλ.. αντε να πανε 30€

εχω αναφερει ηδη οτι ειναι τριπλης, στις συντηρησεις μου ειμαι απολυτα συνεπης καθε τελος καλοκαιριου
και μεσα στις αλλαγες ειναι και το ανοδιο του κλειστου κυκλωματος.

μου εδωσες φοβερη πάσα...
εχω ηδη τοποθετησει πριν λιγες μερες εξωτερικο ανοδιο της stopcor και θα ηθελα τη γνωμη σας σχετικα...
δεν εχω καμια εμπειρια στο συγκεκριμενο ανοδιο και το αν εχει καποια μυστικα, εκτος απο τα οσα αναφερει ο κατασκευαστης.

----------


## vasilllis

δεν μιλάω συγκεκριμένα για τον Βαγγέλη, αλλά για τον κάθε Βαγγέλη που την πάτησε και έχει δώσει 1500€ και δεν πας εσύ να του κάνεις συντήρηση.
αν έχεις κάνει σωστή εγκατάσταση τότε θα το παρακολουθείς και μας λες.

----------


## @Vagelis@

συγνωμη αλλα δε σε λαμβανω...

αν το θεμα ειναι το οτι θιγονται συντεχνιακα συμφεροντα επειδη καποιος κανει μονος του συντηρηση της ιδιοκτησιας του,
τοτε θα παει πολυ μακρια η κουβεντα, αφου θα βρεθουν χιλιαδες να παραθεσουν περιστατικα
απο κομπογιαννιτες τυπου Τσακωνα με την ατακα ετοιμη... ''κλασικη περιπτωση βλαβης''.

προσωπικα ειμαι υπερηφανος για το γεγονος οτι καταφερνω πραγματα, αν αυτο ενοχλει πραγματικα δε με απασχολει.

ευχαριστω ολους για το χρονο σας
το θεμα κλεινει εδω.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> το θεμα κλεινει εδω.


Μην βιάζεσαι , κάνε μια ερώτηση παρακάτω 
http://www.axiomakarou.gr/category-236/ (στην φωτογραφία φαίνεται να έχει ίδιου τύπου αντίσταση με σεπαρντίνα και ίσως να μην την έχει 200Ε ) μπορεί να τυχαίνει να έχει μικροδιαφορές αλλά να ταιριάζει πάραυτα .

Επειδή δεν είμαι του αντικειμένου , όσο αφορά τον σχολιασμό στο #3 με την εικασία ότι αν δεν αλλάζεις το ανόδιο προκαλείς την καταστροφή της επισμάλτωσης του μπόιλερ θα ήθελα και άλλες απόψεις (δεν πιστεύω ότι αυτή είναι η αιτία καταστροφής μπόιλερ ) αλλά άλλα συμβάντα π.χ. αν αφήνεις τον ηλιακό με υπεραπόδοση σε έντονη ηλιοφάνεια και υψηλές θερμοκρασίες με ταυτόχρονα μηδενική κατανάλωση του ζεστού νερού .
Τυχαίνει να έχω εμπειρίες με πλυντήρια ρούχων όπου έχω ανοίξει διάφορους κάδους (είτε Inox / είτε σμάλτου / είτε πλαστικούς ) τα συμβάντα και εκεί είναι περίπου τα ίδια με αντιστάσεις φουλ στα άλατα κτλ 
Οι δε κάδοι inox και πλαστικοί δεν χαμπαριάζουν τίποτα από αιτίες αλάτων στην αντίσταση (ως συνέπεια και κατ επέκταση να καταστρέψουν και τα τοιχώματα του κάδου ). 
Αλλά ούτε και στους επισμαλτωμένους κάδους γίνεται καταστροφή από φουλ αντιστάσεις στα άλατα ή στα τοιχώματα .
Οι επισμαλτωμένοι κάδοι καταστρέφονταν πάντα από "κράκ" που θα συμβεί στην γέφυρα που αγκαλιάζει την αντίσταση και επειδή έχουν φουσκώσει τα άλατα πίεζαν ανάλογα την γέφυρα αυτή και στην συνέχεια τρυπούσε και το σμάλτο του κάδου (στον θερμοσίφωνα δεν έχουμε γέφυρες ) 
Άλλο σημείο που τρυπούσε ο επισμαλτωμένος κάδος πλυντηρίου ήταν στα σημεία ακριβώς που δέχονταν ο κάδος τα αμορτισέρ από την έξω πλευρά (και άρα πιθανό σημείο "κρακ" ραγίσματος του σμάλτου ) ή κοντά στην φωλιά στήριξης των ρουλεμάν με τις ακραίες καταπονήσεις . 

Καταλήγοντας μήπως ποτέ δεν φταίνε τα άλατα στην αντίσταση αλλά στην περίπτωση ηλιακού φταίνε οι ακραίες πιέσεις που τους αφήνουμε τους ηλιακούς περιστασιακά (και καλός μερικοί τους σκεπάζουν έγκαιρα όπως και δήλωσε ο Βαγγέλης ) , αλλά όταν έχεις σωλήνες κενού κάποια μέρα δεν θα το προλάβεις το κακό .
Για τους σωλήνες κενού διάβασα διάφορα , υπάρχουν σωλήνες που βγάζουν 200C και άλλοι σωλήνες που είναι πιο ήπιοι , δηλαδή έχουν εσωτερικά ένα υγρό που όταν εξατμίζεται αυτό λειτουργεί σαν "κόφτης " να μην αναγκαστεί σε υπεραπόδοση και μεγάλες θερμοκρασίες .

----------


## vasilllis

> συγνωμη αλλα δε σε λαμβανω...
> 
> αν το θεμα ειναι το οτι θιγονται συντεχνιακα συμφεροντα επειδη καποιος κανει μονος του συντηρηση της ιδιοκτησιας του,
> τοτε θα παει πολυ μακρια η κουβεντα, αφου θα βρεθουν χιλιαδες να παραθεσουν περιστατικα
> απο κομπογιαννιτες τυπου Τσακωνα με την ατακα ετοιμη... ''κλασικη περιπτωση βλαβης''.
> 
> προσωπικα ειμαι υπερηφανος για το γεγονος οτι καταφερνω πραγματα, αν αυτο ενοχλει πραγματικα δε με απασχολει.
> 
> ευχαριστω ολους για το χρονο σας
> το θεμα κλεινει εδω.


καμια απολύτως σχέση.
Απλα παραθέτω θεμα προς συζητηση αν αξιζει τελικα η αγορα ηλιακου ή οχι.και εγω στην ιδια κατηγορια με εσενα ειμαι σε 12 χρόνια να εχω αλλάξει δυο και να ειμαι τωρα με ηλεκτρικο.σαν κοστος χρήσης βαζω και την συντηρηση οπως και την αγορά .

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> οποτε 7(χρονια) συντηρησεις *100=700€ και 1532 €+100??? εγκατάσταση παμε στα 2332€  *σε 7 χρόνια.αραγε ενας 80λτ στο παταρι σε 7 χρονια ποσο ρευμα να ειχε καψει;*


Ξαναπιάσε το κομπιουτεράκι και υπολόγισε την περίπτωση ο Βαγγέλης ή εγώ να χρησιμοποιούμε το ζεστό νερό του ηλιακού σε πλυντήριο ρούχων. Ή και πλύσιμο πιάτων έστω στο χέρι.

----------


## vasilllis

ο Βαγγελης και ο Πετρος μπορει να εχουν πλυντηριο με τον ηλιακο.Η κυρα μαρια που ξερει να πατησει το κουμπι λευκα και χρωματιστα δεν μπορει γιατι θα βγαλει τα πουλοβερ ζιπουνακια αμα το νερο κατεβει 60° απο τον ηλιακο.
Ουτε θα ασχολειται με κρυο νερο προπλυση,ζεστο νερο πλυση,κρυο νερο ξεβγαλμα.
Να συζητησουμε τα διπλης παροχης αναλογα με την διαφορα του κοστους χρησης που εχουν,ΑΡΚΕΙ βεβαια να ειναι μονοκατοικια το σπιτι ,γιατι αν εχει 3-4 οροφους διαφορα το πλυντηριο απο τον ηλιακο δεν θα μπορει να γεμισει το πλυντηριο ζεστο νερο ..
Χοντρικα να σου αναφερω ενα πλυντηριο καιει κατω απο 200kwh(οι μτρησεις που δινουν τα Α++ κλπ) δηλαδη 40€ τον χρονο καπου?

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Χοντρικα να σου αναφερω ενα πλυντηριο καιει κατω απο 200kwh(οι μτρησεις που δινουν τα Α++ κλπ) δηλαδη 40€ τον χρονο καπου?


Μέτρηση για Α++ για τα μοτέρ ισχύει , δώσε την μέτρηση Α++ για την αντίσταση θέρμανσης νερού.

----------


## vasilllis

https://www.helppost.gr/dei/ypologis...ma-katanalosi/

στους 60° λεει 1,30kwh.υποθετω είναι και πολύ παλιο διοτι τωρα υπαρχουν 10κιλα πλυντηρια.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Για να καταλάβεις την διαφορά σκέψου ότι μπορούσες να βάλεις ξεχωριστούς μετρητές κατανάλωσης στην ίδια συσκευή , όπου ο ένας μετρητής θα μετρά την κατανάλωση μόνο του μοτέρ , και ο άλλος μετρητής την κατανάλωση μόνο της αντίστασης .
Δεδομένου ότι ένα μοτέρ παλιάς τεχνολογίας στις αργές στροφές είναι 300W
και αυτό λειτουργεί διακεκομμένα σε χρόνο .
Η δε αντίσταση μέσο όρο 2000W και αυτή λειτουργεί συνεχώς ανάλογα την θερμοκρασία που έχουμε επιλέξει και την εποχή που θα δουλέψει , εκτός του χρόνου των ξεπλυμάτων όπου η αντίσταση δεν λειτουργεί .
Υπολογίζουμε ότι ο χρόνος σε ενεργεία του μοτέρ με τον χρόνο σε ενεργεία της αντίστασης είναι ο ίδιος .
Αλλά την διαφορά περισσότερης κατανάλωσης την κερδίζει η αντίσταση +1700 W περισσότερα έναντι του μοτέρ .
Οι αντιστάσεις δεν έχουν διαφορά είτε δουλέψουν με επισημασμένη επικόλληση ετικέτας Α++ είτε όχι . Ενώ στα μοτέρ έχουν διαφορά .

----------


## vasilllis

προφανως δεν θελεις να καταλαβεις αε χρηματα τι κοστιζει καθε πλυσιμο και αν γινεται αποσβεση μερος αυτων των χρηματων με μια επένδυση 7ετιας κόστους 2000€ περίπου.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Ο ηλιακός δεν φτιάχτηκε για όφελος μόνο στην χρήση για πλυντήριο .
Έπειτα συγκρίνεις την ατυχία του Βαγγέλη (στον τύπο θερμοσίφωνα και στον καταστηματάρχη που του το πούλησε ακριβά για αμφιβόλου ποιότητας ηλιακό)
τα 7 χρόνια του Βαγγέλη ουδεμία σχέση έχουν με τα 35 τα δικά μου και άγνωστο πόσο ακόμη θα πάει .
Απορώ πως δεν επωφελήθηκες την αναφορά του Βαγγέλη για ηλιακό της Μαλτέζος που καταστράφηκε σε 18 μήνες . Τέλος πάντων από αύριο πετάω τους ηλιακούς και βάζω ηλεκτρικούς για να είμαι και πιο κερδισμένος .

----------

